# My adopted stray kitty



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

she was picked up from the streets by a kind old woman. i adopted her about a month back. she's named "HARU"


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

What a beautiful kitty! Love her name, very cute


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree, she is a lovely, very lucky little girl. Bet she'll repay you with years of love and fun! 
Good on ya, I like people who adopt!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I love how cats can just do anything with their bodies. She's really pretty. And thanks to you, now has a good life.


----------



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

oh dear. not sure what happened to the other photos. anyway, Haru says Hi to everyone!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

She is really cute!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Cute. Haru looks like a torbie. I never knew what a torbie was before. Then a 4 week old stray found me at my well. After I took her in, I wanted to know what her coloration was. Torbies are tortoishell cats with a tabby pattern. Simply put: add stripes to the two-color pattern of a tortie and voila, you have a torbie-cat. In other words, a tortie is a tortoiseshell tabby.


Torbies rock (not at all biased here. LOL)


----------

